# buzzing noise coming through my amplifier help



## tc3k101

so i finally finished up my system and i have a buzzing noise coming through my sub. it sounds like a 55hz tone at low volumes. does anyone sell grounloop isolaters or something of the sort to fix this problem?

also i have the same noise coming through when i switch my reciever to the tv input. but that noise comes through my front speakers. tv is philips idk model ill check reciever is a older yamaha ill get model #'s tomorow,

the buzzin only comes through the mains when its on tv input. the sub noise is their no matter what.

im using a cheapo subwoofer cable but will be switching it out tomorow to something better ie monster cable or something along the lines of that.

sorry if you have thread already i searched and came up with few things


----------



## tonyvdb

60Hz Hum can be caused by many things, First make sure your cable connection to the TV is grounded properly this can cause all sorts of issues if it is not.
Second, make sure your equipment is all plugged into the same circuit or at least on the same leg of the electrical panel.
Third, you may have noisy power and you may need to buy a decent noise filter surge protector like the Tripp Lite Isobar


----------



## hddummy

if you have any lights on a dimmer switch, this can sometimes cause subs to hum.


----------



## salvasol

tc3k101 said:


> ... does anyone sell grounloop isolaters or something of the sort to fix this problem?


I got my ground isolator from Radio Shack ... it solved my problem :yes:



> ...im using a cheapo subwoofer cable but will be switching it out tomorow to something better ie monster cable or something along the lines of that....


Please forget about the monster cable (unless you want to spend extra money) ...you can order one from www.monoprice.com they're cheap and good cables ... BTW, they're close to your home (they're located in Ontario/Rancho Cucamonga) :bigsmile:


----------



## tc3k101

alright guys i plugged them into the same outlet noise went away a little. still there but not as loud. but i want this problem gone for good.
im going to radioshack to see what they have maybe i can solve it today if not im going to order the trip lite surge protect today and hopefully get it in within the next few days


----------



## salvasol

tc3k101 said:


> im going to radioshack to see what they have maybe i can solve it today ...


This is what they have http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=ground isolator&origkw=GROUND ISOLATOR&sr=1


----------



## tenzip

tc3k101 said:


> alright guys i plugged them into the same outlet noise went away a little. still there but not as loud. but i want this problem gone for good.
> im going to radioshack to see what they have maybe i can solve it today if not im going to order the trip lite surge protect today and hopefully get it in within the next few days


If you can, find the cause of the problem and fix it, instead of buying more stuff. It may be as simple as cleaning a connection or tightening a screw.

Equipment that isn't grounded properly can be dangerous, and can cause damage to the equipment.

See the BFD forum for a thread about tracking down ground problems/hum. I believe it's a sticky.


----------



## ludwignew

Well, first I recommend you to install a groud terminal to your house (and obviously do all the wiring thing). 

Second, set a primary power protection system like the Panamax GPP8005. This equipment would let you have just 1 general ground point for ALL your house. 

Hum problems are caused most of the times by ground differences.

It's a hard job but, it'll work correctly.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

If a ground loop hum, skip monoprices xlr cables and contact "NeoDan" on avs.


----------

